# [SOLVED] BFME 1 Exception Access Violation



## Tecnoob

My copy of The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth encounters an error every time I try to start it up. Before you say anything:

- This is not my first time installing the game. I had the game running perfectly a few months ago before I uninstalled it for space.

- My system specs far exceed the requirements of this old(ish) game. For a taste, I have an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS and an Intel Core 2 Duo (Conrad, I think it was) as 2.66 GHz

- I have the latest graphics drivers (downloaded it last night). For the rest of my hardware, I can't say, but the game ran fine a few months ago.

- I have tried multiple reinstalls of the game, and have patched it. The problem happens both before and after patching.

Now onto the problem. Every time I try to start the game, it shoes the title screen that appears right before the game takes control of the desktop (the desktop is still visible around the image). Then the game does not start, and in its stead is an error screen (see attached image).

The 'access address' number seems to be different every, or most of the time, along with all of the other numbers, as far as I can tell. The symbol has been different, but for the past 8 times (and others) it has been the FXParticleSystem thing.

From what I've seen, this problem has occurred before in Command and Conquer: Generals: Zero Hour. BFME uses an upgraded version of the Zero Hour engine, so it may be the same error. But the problem has also apparently happened in various other games as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inimical_rize

*Re: BFME 1 Exception Access Violation*

Try uninstalling it, searchign you're PC for every file relating to that game, delte them all, reboot, check for files again, if some have come back get some swiping software, if there aren't any files relating to the game, install it again (don't click custom install ect just let the automated install run) see what happens then.

worst case scenario is you got a dud' copey of a game, they do crop up every now and again, who ever manufactured the game get help from them, send them the THUMB picture and they could help you on that. Also check the disk for scratches, i know that a deepenough well placed scratch can make an install miss some files.. it happned to me 'DONKEYS!' years ago lol.

Get back to us if you fix it or don't so we (i) can help further.


----------



## Tecnoob

*Re: BFME 1 Exception Access Violation*

I'm not entirely sure what I did, but the game is now working. After reading more forums, there was this thing about games not being able to access a file required for it (The Exception Access Violation, I presume). This happens because the required file is set to read only (the correct option being read, and write, I think). So people suggested using FileMon (now known as Windows Process Monitor) to see what the program does and what happens when the error occurs. The theory was that error would show up in the program as a failed process, and then give a description about what file the game was trying to access. I tried this, but there were litterally hundreds of entries to look at, some were errors, but I didn't know what to look for for my specific problem. One forum did say that there was specific typed of failed process to look for, something about the file getting blocked, but I did not see any. And I could not find any indication of a file in the actual error message. So I tried going onto properties of the BFME folder, and unsetting the read-only setting, and then it asked me whether I wanted to apply that setting to all subfolders and files inside, so I said yes. I tried playing the game again, and it failed... but the next day I tried it and the game started.
I'm playing it right now and loving it.

So you can mark this question mysteriously solved. Thanks for your help.


----------



## inimical_rize

Not a problem, i love it when magic happens in PC's.

glad i couldn't help in any way or form haha  enjoy.


----------



## Douff

Very well, i'm having the same problem but i still have fixed it ! =/
Can anyone help me ? It's the same error and the same screen i have a windons 7 and i almost cry when my i5 don't play this game ! =(


----------



## Teysi3

i discovered it is something to do with the 'game.dat' file but i dont know what to do to fix it or anything? does anyone have any idea?


----------

